# Has anyone put a Jetta instrument cluster in New Beetle?



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

Just curious. I got a Jetta cluster for $10 at the junkyard. I want a temperature guage, not a dummy light. So has anyone done this and could take a picture for me? Thanks!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, I don't know about that but many have installed separate gauge pods on the dash or the pillar by the windshield. Check out more info from these guys:

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/Gauges-Accessories_c_12.html

Another even better option Is the use of a obdIi adapter that wirelessly communicates with a android or iOS device, such as a cell phone or tablet. I am currently using my iPad, a ELM 327 wireless adapter and the Dash Command app for iOS and have been happy with it! The capabilities of the app s pretty amazing and you can even check and clear trouble codes! Check on Amazon for the ELM wireless obdIi adapter for less the $30 and about $10 for the Dash Command App. 

More info here:

http://www.palmerperformance.com

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=automotive&field-keywords=Elm+auto+obd+Ii


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

You would be better off with separate gauges. The Jetta and Golf clusters are shaped entirely differently than the NB ones and will take a lot of dash modifications to work. I suspect some additional wiring as well. Much cheaper and easier to get other gauges installed in their own pods.


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

I just hate the look of the aftermarket guages. I also really like the layout of the Jetta/golf cluster and thought that if anyone did it and it looked good I might try. The plugs are the same for both Jetta and New Beetle also


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Plugs may be the same, but dashes aren't even close. You're welcome to try it, but it will be super custom and I don't think it would be an easy or cheap endeavor. 

I put a gauge in an air vent in my GTI. Might even be easier on a NB with the circular vents. Keeps the gauge out of sight from the outside, which I like. And doesn't block my cluster at all like the steering wheel pods. The lights on the gauge match the interior lighting too (red and blue - its from NewSouth which is a great gauge company for VWs). My hubby did it himself . Its not perfect, but it works great for me. Just a thought to consider.


----------



## turbosnap (Sep 25, 2014)

Only the original cluster, and a new, never installed cluster will work. Gauge clusters on the NB's are "coded" from the factory. Can't replace a defective cluster with a used one since they have to be programmed to work with the car's computer. My wife's '04 Turbo S is probably needing the cluster fixed, but was assured by the dealer only repair of the original or brand new is the only options. Unless of course you give the gauge pod idea mentioned a try.


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

My car doesn't have an immobilizer and the cluster isn't coded, VW's 2001-present are coded. Currently I have a 98 cluster installed with no issues


----------



## turbosnap (Sep 25, 2014)

Well you may be in luck then, provided you can get it to fit in the hole.


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

I wanted to see if anyone had done it and had it look like it came from the factory. Might just sell it


----------



## turbosnap (Sep 25, 2014)

If you can make it work don't forget to post pictures!!!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I've been around the Beetle community for 9+ years and its not something I've heard of. I think the Jetta cluster is longer than a Beetle cluster. You'd be making a whole new dash.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

turbosnap said:


> Well you may be in luck then, provided you can get it to fit in the hole.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Im working on a bezel to fit a mk4 cluster in my car..Not at all easy but Im taking my time with it. Im using spare parts in case it all goes wrong:laugh:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, kinda reminds me of the RSi speedo cluster setup!

https://www.google.com/search?q=nee+beetle+rsi+speedo+cluster&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

TightDub said:


> Im working on a bezel to fit a mk4 cluster in my car..Not at all easy but Im taking my time with it. Im using spare parts in case it all goes wrong:laugh:


Please do a how to?! Looks really good so far! Thats exactly what I want to do!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

billymade said:


> Hey, kinda reminds me of the RSi speedo cluster setup!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=nee+beetle+rsi+speedo+cluster&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


Funny cause I was gonna do a polo cluster which is the same or similar. I decided not to do that one cause I dont want to have issues looking for another later.

I would do a write up but a lot of this was trial and error. Im sure a reputable tech w fab skills could do it better and lighter...lol This bezel is pretty heavy w fiberglass:laugh:

Check this guys dash out..BTW..its For Sale. Full R32 swap climate control etc...opcorn:
http://s175.photobucket.com/user/undergroundvwparts/library/R beetle project?sort=3&page=1


----------

